# back to beautiful Lancaster, PA



## NE933 (Jul 7, 2012)

My parents and I had a nice journey using the Pennsylvanian; Amtrak did a great job keeping the power running through a brutal day that hit 100 degrees in places. I prayed the catenary would hold up, and it did. Nice ride. Now it's a week of enjoying vacation; will be doing the Strasburg train, plus Amish and rural stuff like Kitchen Kettle Village, buggy rides, and lots and lots of shopping. At least 5 rail oriented stores with books, magazines, models, and so on.

Incidentally, the weather heat wave broke about 30 min. ago when a fast moving thunder cell put hail and about two inches of rain on the ground in a few minutes. I wanted to see rotation; was in an F1 tornado in Orlando Florida way back in 1982 and it was scary, but want to experience one again; like trains, weather phenomena is powerful and awe inspiring.

Well, am here for a week, so will be checking in now and then. chow for now!!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 7, 2012)

Enjoy!




I haven't been thru there in 30 years - I bet the Amish "cars" look the same!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 8, 2012)

If you like Christmas and get a chance, check out this place. Allow at least two hours to walk through at your leasure.

http://www.nationalc...tmascenter.com/


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 9, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> If you're like Christmas and get a chance, check out this place. Allow at least two hours to walk through at your leasure.
> 
> http://www.nationalchristmascenter.com/


We have visited this museum and it was most enjoyable. One could also stop

at Miller's Smorgasboard Restaurant on the way there. It is a very outstanding

eating establishment. The Lancaster area is filled with treats including the

Red Caboose Motel near the Strasburg Railway.


----------



## PA Traveler (Jul 10, 2012)

We are headed out there in a few weeks. The train museum is GREAT!. We aren't going by train, but I know that would be a really nice trip.


----------



## NE933 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice responses!

Yes, the Amish cars (actually horse and buggies) are the same, and it's great seeing adults as well as kids using scooters of a very simple design (essentially a scate board with a long handle on the front) for basic transportation to places nearby.

Miller's restaurant is the best, and we just came from there.

The Strasburg Railroad/Steam Train is hands down the best I've ridden. I've been to about three others in my life, and this operation has it's stuff down to a science. Beautifully maintained rolling stock, track in good condition, the station atmosphere is lively and positive, and everything works - nothing is broken; if it breaks it gets fixed right then and there.

The Railroad Museum is nice but I generally dislike, dare I say hate, rail museums because the trains are not moving, they sit there, dead, never (likely) to go anywhere else like they were built to do. Sorry, but train museums are like train graveyards to me and I feel sad seeing them rusting away. Likewise I also hate seeing abandoned railroad tracks, even little sidings that serve factories, I think of how many important materials they carried to build something or goods for towns and cities, now just buried and forgotten.


----------



## Mikewritesfic (Jul 14, 2012)

NE933 said:


> Thanks for all the nice responses!
> 
> Yes, the Amish cars (actually horse and buggies) are the same, and it's great seeing adults as well as kids using scooters of a very simple design (essentially a scate board with a long handle on the front) for basic transportation to places nearby.
> 
> ...



I lived in Lancaster for about five years and loved it. Took the train from there to DC and NJ quite often so I know the train station and the route in. As far as tourist stuff goes, try and see some things and places off the beaten path. Get up to Lititz, PA if at all possible. It's a fantastic little town with a lot to do and the folks are great. They have a rail crossing and a few cars remodeled nice. Lots to do up there. Have fun!


----------



## PA Traveler (Jul 15, 2012)

NE933 said:


> Thanks for all the nice responses!
> 
> Yes, the Amish cars (actually horse and buggies) are the same, and it's great seeing adults as well as kids using scooters of a very simple design (essentially a scate board with a long handle on the front) for basic transportation to places nearby.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree about the museums. But sometimes many of those trains would just be rusting away some place. I'd rather see them running, too, though.


----------

